# my little list



## Renegayde (Aug 18, 2007)

*Paphs*

King Arthur <3>
Gary Romagna
Cardinal Bernard Law
Geoffery Hands
Roth "Chestnut Hills" AM/AOS x Self
Gloriosum x Goultnianum <2>
St Swithin x Sukhakulii
Locchio (provisional name for Pinocchio x Lowii cross) <20 in compot>
Sukhakulii
Mt Toro "My All" x Macabre "Mother Mary" <3 in compot>
Delenatii <12 in compot>
Alice Barrios
Mt Toro "My All" x Lady Isabel "Prince of Peace" <4 in compot>
Glenda Lask
Larry Booth
Bronze Idol
Utguard x Druryii
Vanguard
Philipinense
Jolly Holiday
Quiberon Bar
Venustum
Laila Honi
Lawrenceanum
Deperle <20 in compot>
Druid Spring
(Grand Master x Incantation) x Impulse
Mt Toro "Hallmark" x Yellow Tiger "River of Mercy" <3 in compot>
Keelingii
Song Of Love
Tonsum x Ang Thong
Niobe <2>
Armeni White <6>
Prim Susan
Sandys Wild Turkey <9 in compot>
Lebaudyanum Album
Addicted Phillip "Windy Hills" HCC/AOS x Primulinum "Windy Hills"
Venustum var Album "Lemon Twist" x Carole Kroeger "Algonquin" AM/AOS
Charlesworthii x Maude Raven
NOID <12>​
*Phrags*

Paul Eugene Conroy
Les Landes "Waunakee Warrior AM/AOS x Barbara LeAnn
Demetria "Mem Don Walker" HCC/AOS x Barbara LeAnn
Sunset Glow 4N x Grande "Vista" 4N
Rosey Charm 4N x Grnade 4N
Cape Sunset
Rosalie Dixler "Alexa" AM/AOS x Besseae "Black Falls" AM/AOS
Red Lightning "Windy Hills" HCC/AOS x Grande "Windy Hills" 4N​

*Catts*


Sogo Doll
Slc Fatari Carmela
BLC High Sierra "Lynn"
Slc Smile Again Hawaii
Slc Misty Girl Autumn Symphony
Blc Lawless Freischutz Carmela
Blc. Green Veil x B. digbyana
Hybrid Cross <12 in compot>
Aclandiae
Blc Hawaiian Night Life Carmela
Blc Gold Bug
Blc Village Chief Leer "TS"
Irene's Song "Montclair"
Pot Hawaiian Prominence Carmela <3>
Hoku Gem 
Ceasers Head Carolina Autumn​

*Onc*

Sherry Baby Sweet Fragrance
Aliceara ALice
Golden Shower
Togo or Taga (not sure)
Twinkle​


*Den*


Burma Stripe <2>
Lolita Purple
Bill Takamatsu
Nora Tokonaga
Andree Miller
NOID <7>​


*Phal*

Daniella Ter Laak
Peoker & Peace
Taisuco Crane x (MaryAnn Angel John x Prairie Du Sac "Big Bird")
Mystic Golden Leopard "Cheetah"​

*Vanda*


Dr Anek x V Sanderiana
Fuches Delight Black
ASCDA Meda Arnold x ASCDA Blueboy
Taweesuksa x Pimsai
Locirdes Apostal x Madame Rattana Sirilak
Rhy Gigantea Red​

*Zygo*


Mackayi <5>
Intermedium <3>​

*Bulb*

Melting Point
Boon Bryson "Windy Hill" x echinolabium "Windy Hill"​
Bifrenaria Harrisoniae "Imposter" x Harrisoniae v Alba #2 <2>

Nodosa Stray Cat <2>

Epi Elatum x Epi Atropurpurtum


I think thats all of them for the most part....if anyone is familiar with these and can see that I have mispelled something let me know....LOL took awhile to go through all the plants writing them down and then to type them all on here so I might have made mistakes


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

Not so little


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL but there is so much more I want!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

ahhh, welcome to our world


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 18, 2007)

well I am out of Aussie Gold now so I either have to find something else to use or buy more before I get more orchids LOL.....Aussie Gold is so expensive but it works well for me


----------



## bwester (Aug 18, 2007)

Terry at Pine Ridge Orchids has an AWESOME mix for real cheap.
its all I use,


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 18, 2007)

I have thought about trying Kellys Korner mix because it has no bark in the mixture but so far I have not been brave enough to order any LOL I just keep forking out $15 a bag for Aussie Gold when I can catch it on e-bay for a bargain.....how long do coconut husks last before they break down?....thats one thing I like about the Aussie Gold it does not decompose


----------



## Marco (Aug 18, 2007)

nice list you got going there


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 18, 2007)

bwester said:


> Terry at Pine Ridge Orchids has an AWESOME mix for real cheap.
> its all I use,



Ah, thanks for that, I just ran out of mix and was looking to try something new. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2007)

Kelly's Korner mix is good, just be warned, if you want to make your own in bulk use the fine grades of the ingredients! BTW, a nice and varied mix of plants there,


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 2, 2007)

Paphs

King Arthur <3>
Gary Romagna
Cardinal Bernard Law
Geoffery Hands
Roth "Chestnut Hills" AM/AOS x Self
Gloriosum x Goultnianum <2>
St Swithin x Sukhakulii
Locchio (provisional name for Pinocchio x Lowii cross) <20 in compot>
Sukhakulii
Mt Toro "My All" x Macabre "Mother Mary" <3 in compot>
Delenatii <12 in compot>
Alice Barrios
Mt Toro "My All" x Lady Isabel "Prince of Peace" <4 in compot>
Glenda Lask
Larry Booth
Bronze Idol
Utguard x Druryii
Vanguard
Philipinense
Jolly Holiday
Quiberon Bar
Venustum
Laila Honi
Lawrenceanum
Deperle <20 in compot>
Druid Spring
(Grand Master x Incantation) x Impulse
Mt Toro "Hallmark" x Yellow Tiger "River of Mercy" <3 in compot>
Keelingii
Song Of Love
Tonsum x Ang Thong
Niobe <2>
Armeni White <6>
Prim Susan
Sandys Wild Turkey <9 in compot>
Lebaudyanum Album
Addicted Phillip "Windy Hills" HCC/AOS x Primulinum "Windy Hills"
Venustum var Album "Lemon Twist" x Carole Kroeger "Algonquin" AM/AOS
Charlesworthii x Maude Raven
NOID <12>
*Primulinum* <24 in compot>
*S Gratix x armeniacum*

Phrags

Paul Eugene Conroy
Les Landes "Waunakee Warrior AM/AOS x Barbara LeAnn
Demetria "Mem Don Walker" HCC/AOS x Barbara LeAnn
Sunset Glow 4N x Grande "Vista" 4N
Rosey Charm 4N x Grnade 4N
Cape Sunset
Rosalie Dixler "Alexa" AM/AOS x Besseae "Black Falls" AM/AOS
Red Lightning "Windy Hills" HCC/AOS x Grande "Windy Hills" 4N
*Lindleyanum* <30 in compot>

Catts


Sogo Doll
Slc Fatari Carmela
BLC High Sierra "Lynn"
Slc Smile Again Hawaii
Slc Misty Girl Autumn Symphony
Blc Lawless Freischutz Carmela
Blc. Green Veil x B. digbyana
Hybrid Cross <12 in compot>
Aclandiae
Blc Hawaiian Night Life Carmela
Blc Gold Bug
Blc Village Chief Leer "TS"
Irene's Song "Montclair"
Pot Hawaiian Prominence Carmela <3>
Hoku Gem 
Ceasers Head Carolina Autumn

Onc

Sherry Baby Sweet Fragrance
Aliceara ALice
Golden Shower
Togo or Taga (not sure)
Twinkle


Den


Burma Stripe <2>
Lolita Purple
Bill Takamatsu
Nora Tokonaga
Andree Miller
NOID <7>


Phal

Daniella Ter Laak
Peoker & Peace
Taisuco Crane x (MaryAnn Angel John x Prairie Du Sac "Big Bird")
Mystic Golden Leopard "Cheetah"

Vanda


Dr Anek x V Sanderiana
Fuches Delight Black
ASCDA Meda Arnold x ASCDA Blueboy
Taweesuksa x Pimsai
Locirdes Apostal x Madame Rattana Sirilak
Rhy Gigantea Red

Zygo


Mackayi <5>
Intermedium <3>

Bulb

Melting Point
Boon Bryson "Windy Hill" x echinolabium "Windy Hill"
Bifrenaria Harrisoniae "Imposter" x Harrisoniae v Alba #2 <2>

Nodosa Stray Cat <2>

Epi Elatum x Epi Atropurpurtum


newest additions and coming soon a non-orchid plant......Piguicula


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice collection; don't forget your friends when you thin out the compots!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2007)

You call this a 'little' list!?


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 3, 2007)

Wonderful list. You have some I have never heard of. Post pic's when they bloom.


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 3, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> You call this a 'little' list!?



well its little in terms of what I want LOL


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 9, 2007)

Does everyone here have "little" lists like this?

Incredible. I looked up a few and you have some gorgeous plants.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> Does everyone here have "little" lists like this?



You should look in the collections or growing area threads, you'll be amused I'm sure.


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 2, 2008)

*New additions*

So far this yeah I bought a few flasks and all are planted into compots now

Phal Maki Watanabe "Carmela" x Phal Maki Wantanabe "Travis"
BLC Tsutung Beauty "Taiyoung 3 Brothers"
Schomburgkia Gloriosa x Self
Rodriguezia Venusta X Rodriguezia Secunda
Den Spectabile


also have bought some compots

Phal Bedford Golden Taylor "2" x "Greenback"
Paph Hainanense Mem Doc Oviatt x Self
Paph Sukhakulii (Raisin Pie x Brawny) x Sib

and I just bought 2 more Paph flasks but have not received them yet

Mem Albert x Lyro BH 
Temptation x glandiliferum 


and I bought two flasks kits off of e-bay

Paph Wardii
Vanda Coerulea

these kits were suppose to contain the seeds, medium, containers, and instructions.....I was not at all thrilled with the supposed flasks/containers to put the medium in and then later sow your seeds into....they are like the little plastic cups they put to go salad dressing or other condiments in.....so I chose not use them but instead used some containers I already had....i.e. jars and plastic containers....I made up 17 mother/replate flasks and at day 6 since I made them no contamination....so sometime next week I guess I will be trying my hand at sterilizing some seed and sowing....LOL....wish me luck.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

Flasks just seem like such a pain, good luck!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

Little list! Maybe!!

Ramon


----------

